# Bianchi 1885 2005 or 2007?



## Stackridge (Oct 25, 2006)

I am currently looking at buying a 1885, probably with Campag kit to make my first foray into serious road cycling. Having searched the internet and spoken to my LBS I now have the horns of a dilmma in which to choose, as I have found a 2005 model for about 15% less than the 2007 version. Has there been much change over the two years and is the saving worth it


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

For only 15% less I would take a pass on the 05. Tell them to make you a better deal.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Oh yeah,
The frame is very similar, though not the same. The hydroformed tubes have a different shape, and the carbon stay has a different profile. Personally I prefer the 07 vesion. It is more visually appealing to me. Performance wise, you would be hard pressed to tell the difference between the two.
For me though, I would spend the extra 15% and go for the 07.


----------



## Stackridge (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for your tip. I am also considering Giant TCR, Trek 2000, Felt F75 and maybe a carbon Planet X. However, if it were a fashion show the Bianchi would win hands down, apart from that ridiculous white saddle and bar tape!


----------



## Burbonmonk (May 6, 2006)

I have the '05 Bianchi 1885, with full Campy Chorus--it's an excellent ride. I bought mine four months ago. I got this one for $2300. What price did they quote you? Was there much difference in price?


----------



## Stackridge (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks, it certainly looks the part. My LBS are being a bit tricky though and won't give me any money off, so this has led me to look at the other options and I have to say the Spesh Roubaix Elite looks a very good deal for only a small amount more then the Bianchi.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*What size are you looking for?*

I got a 2006 in a 59 that is mint.


----------

